# VICTORINOX FORSCHNER #403-10 un-handled blade image



## Ericfg (Sep 13, 2020)

Just for reference. In case anyone googles or searches for



an image of this knife's tang without the handle.


----------



## daveb (Sep 13, 2020)

I'll play. 

A Wa conversion of a Vnox. Seemed like a good idea at the time. Remember lots of beer went into this.


----------



## Ericfg (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice one Dave. I was looking for re-handle projects and stumbled across the example I posted. I also need a cimeter and would have jumped all over it if it wasn't so ground down.


----------

